# Hobby Lobby coming to Western Washington State



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I heard a rumor about this through my work and just got things confirmed on their website. There will be a store opening in Lynnwood and one in Everett too. Hopefully they're starting North and moving their way down the coast!!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

That would be great. I live in Auburn,wa.Thankyou for sharing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

You all will love it. They carry a lot of nice material, love their house brand of yarn and they have a lot of Xstitch so can spend all day there.....


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Too cool, LaLa! Think I'd better check the Kingston ferry schedule - and the bank account. :lol:


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> I heard a rumor about this through my work and just got things confirmed on their website. There will be a store opening in Lynnwood and one in Everett too. Hopefully they're starting North and moving their way down the coast!!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Are you a member of their .com site where you can get 40% off coupons, etc? Two e-mails a month......

Check it out, Lala!

Have fun, too..........these coupons apply to their .com site, also.......I printe four when we go in-store....Hubby uses one......to buy me stuff.....I use another and then give two away...... LOL!!

Donna Rae


----------



## mtnchild (Aug 23, 2011)

I had 3 Hobby Lobby stores available when I lived in Omaha, but since moving to south central Oregon ... I miss HL ..... I hope they work their way south from WA to OR to CA ... the closest they would come is Medford, but that is only 80 miles away ... can't wait to hear more!!
Yvette


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh I'm definitely excited about this. We lived in the Plains states when I was a teenager, and my mom and I would drink several pots of coffee and then go buzz around Hobby Lobby for the entire afternoon. Love that store!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> ... drink several pots of coffee and then go buzz around Hobby Lobby for the entire afternoon...


:lol: Sounds like you and your mom knew how to have a good time!


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Please, please, please plan to spend the entire day in Hobby Lobby. There are so many thing there that it will take hours to see them. Great yarns and great prices. Oh My you will enjoy the store. Hope it opens soons.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

I've got one opening close to me in Niagara Falls on Nov 4. Cannot wait. It is such a fun store to browse and get ideas, and that's before I get to the yarn, lol. I could spend hours and a ton of money.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

I once lived in a small town in North Dakota and Hobby Lobby was the only place to buy yarn. Good store, but why oh why do they play music you usually hear at a funeral home? If they must play Christian music, why not play some that doesn't depress the heck out of me?


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

I guess the misic it is supose to relax you, but frankly I think it is toooooo relaxing.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

If I had one cup of coffee and went to the Hobby Lobby I would be climbing the walls. I can't even drink decaf coffee. Still has tooooo much caf in it. I drink decaf tea and I am ok. At night time I set a cup of decaf tea by my bed and drink it, put out the light and I am asleep in a flash. It totally relaxes me.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

mtnchild said:


> I had 3 Hobby Lobby stores available when I lived in Omaha, but since moving to south central Oregon ... I miss HL ..... I hope they work their way south from WA to OR to CA ... the closest they would come is Medford, but that is only 80 miles away ... can't wait to hear more!!
> Yvette


Yep that would be the closest to me too... or Grants Pass.. but maybe Coos Bay would have one... I couldn't get so lucky to have one show up on the coast.. there isn't enough daily traffic for a great store like that to stay in business here...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for that information. The Lynnwood store is fairly close to my home.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Does anyone know where Hobby Lobby originated from? I only knew about it when it came to Virginia 3 months ago.


----------



## susykabloozie (Apr 17, 2011)

This is cool. Thanks for letting us know. The one in Everett will be near me!


----------



## salsalady (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks You so much. am only about 10 minute drive from hobby lobby when it gets to town. Lorene


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

Also to Southern California, Temecula and Rancho Cucamonga! Yay!


----------



## Knitting GiGi (Jun 30, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> LaLaWa said:
> 
> 
> > I heard a rumor about this through my work and just got things confirmed on their website. There will be a store opening in Lynnwood and one in Everett too. Hopefully they're starting North and moving their way down the coast!!
> ...


Thank you for this information Donna Rae. I wasn't aware of this. I just joined and got my first coupon. 
Knitting GiGi


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

mtnchild....yes Medford is only 35 from me...yipeeee. But coming down from WA probably would take a couple of years.


----------



## bwillow (Jan 28, 2011)

I heard this last year, but gave up hoping that it was true!
I can't wait,, not only do they have great yarn prices they carry my next love and thats rubber stamps!! Yippee! I'm not to far away,, perhaps some of us gals in the south end of King and Pierce County's can do a 'Road Trip' and spend the day up there!
Hugs,
Darleen M.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

bwillow said:


> I heard this last year, but gave up hoping that it was true!
> I can't wait,, not only do they have great yarn prices they carry my next love and thats rubber stamps!! Yippee! I'm not to far away,, perhaps some of us gals in the south end of King and Pierce County's can do a 'Road Trip' and spend the day up there!
> Hugs,
> Darleen M.


I live in NY, but if I lived out by you guys a road trip sounds like fun.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Well I went up to the Lynnwood store on Saturday and it was surely busy with crafters! I didn't even make it to the yarn aisle for at least an hour and a half. So much to see!! They had 50% off scrapbooking, so although I don't do scrapbooking I did pick up some decorative paper for other projects and some Modge Podge to use my 40% off coupon.

There were no bargains to be had in yarn, however. Maybe when they have a sale it's a good sale, but their everyday prices were higher than Michael's and Joann's as far as I could tell. Sorry, I should have noted the prices and reported back, but I don't recall any except Peaches and Cream was high at around $2.50 per skein and Deborah Norville's Everyday Acrylic was over $4.50 per skein. Yikes.


----------



## Befast (Jun 20, 2011)

If they start moving south, Tacoma would be great - Everett and Lynnwood must be the growth areas of the state right now. I know that Kitsap County will not make a list but I will hope for a Tacoma store for in the future.


----------



## jkt (Apr 14, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> Well I went up to the Lynnwood store on Saturday and it was surely busy with crafters! I didn't even make it to the yarn aisle for at least an hour and a half. So much to see!! They had 50% off scrapbooking, so although I don't do scrapbooking I did pick up some decorative paper for other projects and some Modge Podge to use my 40% off coupon.
> 
> There were no bargains to be had in yarn, however. Maybe when they have a sale it's a good sale, but their everyday prices were higher than Michael's and Joann's as far as I could tell. Sorry, I should have noted the prices and reported back, but I don't recall any except Peaches and Cream was high at around $2.50 per skein and Deborah Norville's Everyday Acrylic was over $4.50 per skein. Yikes.


Was wondering if it was worth the drive from Tacoma to Lynwood to check out the store? Maybe need to wait to get some coupons?


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

jkt said:


> Was wondering if it was worth the drive from Tacoma to Lynwood to check out the store? Maybe need to wait to get some coupons?


They have their weekly circular on their website each week, so I'd check that out before driving up there if you're looking for yarn exclusively. This week they have Vanna's Choice for $3.33 and Baby Bee for $4.22. I don't know anything about Baby Bee, but I know Joann's has Vanna's choice on sale on a pretty regular basis for $2.50 per skein (2 for $5).


----------



## bwillow (Jan 28, 2011)

HI JKT,
I also live in Graham, and would love to go up to the new store. I can ride or I can drive if your interested in going.
Hugs,
Darleen M.


----------

